# Dreams about ex?



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

I left her because when i was away at college we werent "officail" but i thought i had her loyalty. Turns out i didnt and i cant deal with the fact she slept with another guy. And plus i feel like i dont even know who she is... Even after 3 years of being together. So its about a month out from when i left her. We talked about 2 weeks ago and she started crying and she didnt say she wanted me back i know she does. Two days ago i had a dream about her, I ended up thinkin about her all day. Last night i had 3 dreams and woke from all three dreams in a panic mode. All day today i thought about her. 
Now before two days ago i was happy, energenic and partied every weekend and hung out every day with my buddies. I like where im at and ive even kind of met a girl (yes i know shes a rebound but i like her company for now.) 
Am i making a mistake? I know i was in love but its like i cant go back. I feel she pulled a fast one and me and did me dirty.


----------



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

32 people have read and no feed back or suggestions?
come on people give me some info...


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

You dumped her after three years and you weren't "official" ? 
THREE YEARS.. Man what does it take! 

You really you can't complain that she went off with someone else. She was probably hurt and in pain. Why would she give you loyalty after you dumped her.

Maybe you found out you loved her and your subconsciousness is sending you big messages.
Ask yourself this.
Do you love her? If you do stop messing about and go get her. You owe her an apology for dumping her!

If you don't, then dump your ego and let her get on with her life.


----------

